# JavaScript in Siri-Shortcuts zur Webseiten Bedienung



## Carlder (21. Okt 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich bin ganz neu hier und habe eigentlich keine Erfahrung in Sachen Java. Ich habe mich umgeschaut und festgestellt das für das was ich vor habe es doch recht viel wissen braucht und für jemanden der im Thema ist es wahrscheinlich eine Kleinigkeit ist. 

Ich möchte einen Siri-Kurzbefehl erstellen der, per java Skript, mich auf einen Webseite einlogt ( Kundennummer und pw) dann auf einer weiteren Seite in ein bestimmtes Feld eine Bestellnummer einfügt und auf hinzufügen zum Warenkorb "drückt". 

Sinn und zweck dahinter ist sich damit den Warenbestand und Neubestellungen zu erleichtern. iPhone an einen NFC-Tag halten der Kurzbefehl erledigt oben beschriebenes und weiter gehts...

Diese Seite könnte auch hilfreich sein wenn man dann weiß was zu tun ist https://shortcuts.fun

hier der Quellcode von der login Seite:
[CODE lang="html" title="Login Seite"]<!DOCTYPE html>
<html class="no-js">
        <head>
        <meta charset="UTF-8">
        <title>Großhandels-Webshop von Kornkraft Naturkost</title>
        <script src="/lib/detect.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
        <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge,chrome=1">
                    <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0">
                <meta name="generator" content="Bits und Bytes Service & Lernen GmbH">
        <meta name="application-name" content="Kornkraft Naturkost GmbH">
        <meta name="apple-mobile-web-app-title" content="Kornkraft Naturkost GmbH">
        <meta property="og:site_name" content="Kornkraft Naturkost GmbH">
        <meta property="og:type" content="website">
        <meta property="og:image" content="https://shop.kornkraft.com/files/design_logo/Kornkraft_Logo.png">
                    <meta name="description" content="B2B-Onlineshop von Kornkraft Naturkostgroßhandel für Naturkost, Naturwaren und Bio-Frische. Shop für Bioläden, Naturkostgeschäfte, Reformhäuser, Marktbeschicker, Abo-Kisten, Gastronomie, Großverbraucher, Großküchen, Gemeinschaftsverpflegung uvm. Bequem Bio-Lebensmittel bestellen beim Großhandel. Webshop für Großhandelsbestellung.">
                <link rel="stylesheet" href="/css/frontend-styles.css?v=1599645766">

        <!--[if lt IE 9]>
        <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge,chrome=1">
        <script src="/lib/respond.min.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
        <![endif]-->
                    <link href='//fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Roboto:300,400,500,700' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'>
            </head>

<body class="home datatable user_anon"data-sonderpreise-lastupdated="1603254658">
        <header id="top">
        <div class="fixed-header">
            <div class="container">
                <div class="row">
                    <div class="col-xs-12 col-md-3 col-lg-4">
                        <a class="logo" href="/">
                            <img src="https://shop.kornkraft.com/media/cache/ugc/files/design_logo/kornkraft-logo-url.png" alt="Kornkraft Naturkost GmbH"
                                 class="img-responsive"/>
                        </a>
                    </div>
                    <div class="col-xs-12 col-md-9 col-lg-8">
                        <div class="row">
                            <div class="col-sm-6">
                                                            </div>
                            <div class="col-sm-6">
                                                                                                                        </div>
                            <div class="col-xs-12">


                            </div>
                        </div>
                    </div>
                </div>
            </div>
        </div>
    </header>


    <div class="container">
                                    <div class="row">

            <div class="col-md-8">
                <div class="panel panel-default">
                    <div class="panel-body info">
                            <h2>Willkommen im Onlineshop von Kornkraft Naturkost!</h2><p>
    Als Kunde unseres Großhandels können Sie sich hier einloggen, um Ihre Bestellungen abzuwickeln und Neuigkeiten aus unserem Hause zu erfahren. Ihr Passwort erhalten Sie von Ihrem Kundenbetreuer.</p><p><a href="http://www.kornkraft.com">Hier gelangen Sie zur Webseite von Kornkraft.<br><br></a><img src="/files/menu/Startseite.jpg" class="img-redactor img-original"></p><p>Kontakt: info@kornkraft.com&nbsp; - 04487/9210</p>
                    </div>
                </div>
            </div>
            <div class="col-md-4">
                <div class="panel panel-default">
    <div class="panel-heading">
        <h4 class="panel-title">
            Login
        </h4>
    </div>
    <div class="panel-body">
        <form action="https://shop.kornkraft.com/login_check" data-action="login-form" method="post" class="" role="form">
    <div class="form-group">
                    <label for="username" class="sr-only">Kundennummer</label>
            <input type="text" class="form-control" id="username" name="_username" placeholder="Kundennummer"
                   value="">
            </div>
    <div class="form-group">
        <label for="password" class="sr-only">Passwort</label>
        <input type="password" class="form-control" id="password" name="_password" placeholder="Passwort"/>
    </div>
    <div class="form-group">
        <div class="row">
                            <div class="col-xs-8">
                    <a href="/passwort/request">
                        Neues Passwort anfordern
                    </a>
                </div>
                <div class="col-xs-4 text-right">
                    <button type="submit" id="_submit" name="_submit"
                            class="btn btn-default">Anmelden</button>
                </div>
                    </div>

    </div>
</form>    </div>
</div>               
            </div>
            </div>

    </div>
    <footer class="bs-footer" role="contentinfo">
        <div class="container">
                <div class="navbar navbar-default">
        <div class="navbar-text">
            <p>Kornkraft Naturkost GmbH</p>
        </div>






        <ul     class="navbar-nav nav">
                                                                                    <li     class="first">                        <a href="/seite/1/agbs"    >AGBs</a>                                                                    </li>

                                                <li    >                        <a href="/seite/3/impressum"    >Impressum</a>                                                                    </li>

                                                <li    >                        <a href="/seite/2/datenschutz"    >Datenschutz</a>                                                                    </li>

                                                <li     class="last">                        <a href="/seite/12/marktbericht_frische"    >aktueller Marktbericht Frische</a>                                                                    </li>


        </ul>


    </div>


        </div>
    </footer>
            <div class="modal fade" id="schnelleingabe" tabindex="-1" role="dialog" aria-labelledby="Schnelleingabe"
         aria-hidden="true">
        <div class="modal-dialog">
            <div class="modal-content">
                <div class="modal-header">
                    <button type="button" class="close" data-dismiss="modal" aria-label="Close"><span
                                aria-hidden="true">&times;</span></button>
                    <h4 class="modal-title">Schnelleingabe</h4>
                </div>
                <div class="modal-body">
                    <div data-template="datatable" data-widget="schnelleingabe">
                        <div class="row">
                            <div class="col-md-3 col-xs-4">
                                <input class="form-control" name="anzahl" placeholder="Anzahl" type="number" step="any"
                                       size="2"
                                       value="1" data-action="add-to-cart" />
                            </div>
                            <div class="col-md-9  col-xs-8">
                                <div class="input-group">
                                    <input class="form-control" name="artnr" placeholder="ArtNr/EAN" size="14" value=''
                                           data-action="add-to-cart" data-autocomplete="regaltext"/>
                                    <span class="input-group-btn">
                                    <button class='btn btn-default' data-action='add-to-cart'>OK</button>
                                </span>
                                </div>
                            </div>
                        </div>
                    </div>
                    <br/>
                    <div data-action="ajax-notifications"></div>
                    <table class="table" data-action='cart-items'>
                        <thead class="hidden">
                        <tr>
                            <th class="text-right">Anzahl</th>
                            <th>ArtNr</th>
                            <th>Bezeichnung</th>
                            <th>Preis</th>
                            <th></th>
                        </tr>
                        </thead>
                        <tbody></tbody>
                    </table>
                </div>
                <div class="modal-footer" style="text-align: center;">
                    <button type="button" class="btn btn-default pull-left" data-dismiss="modal">Schliessen</button>
                                        <span>
                        <label title="Eingabereihenfolge ändern (Menge, ArtNr)"
                               for="manuelle-mengen-eingabe" style="padding-top: 9px;">
                            <input type="checkbox" name="manuelle-mengen-eingabe" id="manuelle-mengen-eingabe"
                                   style="vertical-align: bottom; position: relative; top: -4px;">
                        manuelle Mengeneingabe aktivieren</label>
                    </span>
                                        <a href="/go/checkout/cart"
                       class="btn btn-default" style="float: right;">
                        Warenkorb
                    </a>

                </div>
            </div>
        </div>
    </div>
    <div class="modal fade" id="sortimentModal" tabindex="-1" role="dialog" aria-labelledby="Sortiment"
     aria-hidden="true">
    <div class="modal-dialog" style="width:80%;height: 100%;  ">
        <div class="modal-content">
            <div class="modal-header">
                <button type="button" class="close" data-dismiss="modal" aria-label="Close">
                    <span aria-hidden="true">&times;</span>
                </button>
                <h4 class="modal-title">
                    Sortiment
                </h4>
            </div>
            <div class="modal-body">
            </div>
        </div>
    </div>
</div>    <audio id="aBeep" preload="none">
    <source src="/lib/error.mp3" type="audio/mpeg" />
</audio><script src="/js/router.js?v=1599645766" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <script src="/js/fos_js_routes.js?v=1599645767"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="/js/frontend.js?v=1599645766"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript" src="/js/frontend-typeahead.js?v=1599645766"></script>
    <script src="/js/theme_init.js?v=1599645766" type="text/javascript"></script>
<div class="modal fade" id="productDetailModal">
    <div class="modal-dialog">
        <div class="modal-content">
            <div class="modal-header">
                <button type="button" class="close" data-dismiss="modal" aria-hidden="true">&times;</button>
                <h4 class="modal-title">Detail</h4>
            </div>
            <div class="modal-body">
            </div>
            <div class="modal-footer">
                <button type="button" class="btn btn-default" data-dismiss="modal">Schliessen</button>
            </div>
        </div>
        <!-- /.modal-content -->
    </div>
    <!-- /.modal-dialog -->
</div><!-- /.modal --><div class="browser-warning  hidden-print">
    <div class="container">
        <p class="no-js">
            <span class="glyphicon glyphicon-bullhorn"></span>&nbsp;
            Bitte aktivieren Sie Cookies und JavaScript.
        </p>

        <p class="legacy-browser">
            <span class="glyphicon glyphicon-bullhorn"></span>&nbsp;
            Hinweis:
            Die von Ihnen benutzte Browser-Software ist veraltet und unterstützt nicht alle benötigen Funktionen.
            <a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.browser-update.org">Bitte aktualisieren Sie ihr System!</a>
        </p>
    </div>
</div><!-- Piwik -->
<script type="text/javascript">
    var _paq = _paq || [];
    _paq.push(["trackPageView"]);
    _paq.push(["enableLinkTracking"]);

    $(window).load(function () {
        var u=(("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https" : "http") + "://besucher.bioxshop.de/";
        _paq.push(["setTrackerUrl", u+"piwik.php"]);
        _paq.push(["setSiteId", "52"]);
        var d=document, g=d.createElement("script"), s=d.getElementsByTagName("script")[0]; g.type="text/javascript";
        g.defer=true; g.async=true; g.src=u+"piwik.js"; s.parentNode.insertBefore(g,s);
    });

</script>
<!-- End Piwik Code -->
    <div class="cookie-message cookie-message-bottom">
        <div class="container">
            <div class="row">
                <div class="col-sm-10">
                    Diese Website verwendet Cookies zur Analyse von Websitezugriffen/Marketingmaßnahmen.
                        Durch die weitere Nutzung der Website stimmen Sie dieser Verwendung zu.
                        Informationen zu Cookies und Ihre Widerspruchsmöglichkeit.
                    <br>
                </div>
                <div class="col-sm-2 text-right">
                                        <a href="/seite/2" class="btn btn-sm cookiebar-more">Weitere Infos</a>
                                        <a class="btn btn-sm cookiebar-close">OK</a>
                </div>
            </div>
        </div>
    </div>
</body>
</html>

[/CODE]

Ich poste auch gerne noch den Quelltext der Warenkorbseite sofern hilfreich.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für Hilfe, Denkanstöße oder ähnlichem.

Vielen Dank


----------



## mrBrown (21. Okt 2020)

Java und JavaScript sind verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Carlder (21. Okt 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Java und JavaScript sind verschiedene Dinge.


heißt ich bin im falschen Forum? oder wie kann ich das verstehen?


----------



## Thallius (21. Okt 2020)

Klarer Denkanstoß. Ich glaube nicht das das überhaupt geht....


----------



## Carlder (21. Okt 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Klarer Denkanstoß. Ich glaube nicht das das überhaupt geht....


Warum glaubst du das? Ich hab bis eben geglaubt das das easy ist wenn man gut programmieren kann


----------



## Thallius (21. Okt 2020)

Es fängt schon damit an, dass ich nicht glaube das man sich per script mal einfach eben so auf dieser Webseite anmelden kann. Zumindest nicht wenn die Programmierer auch nur ein bisschen Wert auf Sicherheit gelegt haben. Normalerweise geht sowas über einen separaten Authentifizierungsserver der dann wiederum ein Token an dich sendet mit dem Du dann die eigentlich Webseite erreichen kannst. Alleine diese Authentifizierung ist nicht mal eben mit einem kleinen Script gemacht. Dann kann man nicht mal eben "Was in ein Feld" ausfüllen. Dazu müßtest du ein komplettes Webscrabbing machen, was eh schon totaler Nonsens ist weil es nur solange funktioniert wie die Betreiber der Seite nicht ein Zeichen an der Seite ändern. So könnte ich jetzt stundenlang weiter machen....


----------



## Carlder (21. Okt 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Es fängt schon damit an, dass ich nicht glaube das man sich per script mal einfach eben so auf dieser Webseite anmelden kann. Zumindest nicht wenn die Programmierer auch nur ein bisschen Wert auf Sicherheit gelegt haben. Normalerweise geht sowas über einen separaten Authentifizierungsserver der dann wiederum ein Token an dich sendet mit dem Du dann die eigentlich Webseite erreichen kannst. Alleine diese Authentifizierung ist nicht mal eben mit einem kleinen Script gemacht. Dann kann man nicht mal eben "Was in ein Feld" ausfüllen. Dazu müßtest du ein komplettes Webscrabbing machen, was eh schon totaler Nonsens ist weil es nur solange funktioniert wie die Betreiber der Seite nicht ein Zeichen an der Seite ändern. So könnte ich jetzt stundenlang weiter machen....


Okay okay.... gewonnen. Ich überlege mir was anderes. Danke für den Input


----------



## mrBrown (21. Okt 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Zumindest nicht wenn die Programmierer auch nur ein bisschen Wert auf Sicherheit gelegt haben. Normalerweise geht sowas über einen separaten Authentifizierungsserver der dann wiederum ein Token an dich sendet mit dem Du dann die eigentlich Webseite erreichen kannst.


Bei einem Großteil der Websiten ist genau das nicht der Fall, ganz ohne Nachteile bzgl. Sicherheit – übrigens auch bei oben genannter.


----------



## Carlder (21. Okt 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Bei einem Großteil der Websiten ist genau das nicht der Fall, ganz ohne Nachteile bzgl. Sicherheit – übrigens auch bei oben genannter.


Cool... kannst du mir helfen?


----------

